# Sealing Exposed Aggregate Cold Weather



## schnur07 (Oct 11, 2008)

I live in Salem, Oregon.  Just south of Portland.  I'm wondering if I can acid wash the concrete and seal it now - or is it too cold.  When we get sunny days, we're probably looking at high temperatures of 60-65 F and lows close to freezing.  If I get everything prepped in the morning (acid wash), can I put the sealer down in the early afternoon, once the tempeature has reached at least 50F and expect it to be ok by the time colder temperatures arrive that evening?  I'm probably looking at about 500 sq ft of patio and sidewalk.

I'm guessing a non-water based sealer would dry faster?   I also read about adding a drying agent to the sealer so it dries faster.

The concrete was poured in the fall of 2007 so it's already been through one winter unsealed and would like to avoid going through another one.  Yeah - I know I should have gotten on top of this during the summer 

thanks for any help. 

Steve


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome Steve:
Most paints and sealers need the air temperature and surface temp to be above 50* until they dry. However, oil based sealers can tolerate a little colder weather; it just takes longer for them to dry.
I would certainly want a sealer on the concrete right away because, if any water gets under the pebbles, they can pop right off in a freeze.
Glenn


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Oct 15, 2008)

if you use a solvent-bas'd sealer, cut it 1:1 w/xylene & apply 2 coats,,, if you're going to pickle it you'd need to flush/rinse after neutralizing the acid, of course - we use plain ammonia 8wtr:1amn,,, use your leafblower to rid the surface of excess wtr,,, should be able to get it all done in a day, stevie.


----------

